# I hate fish



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I love fishing and try to go as much as I can. When I'm not fishing, I'm probably thinking about fishing . Most of you probably do the same. But I really HATE the taste of fish!!! I think it's a mental block I've developed over the years. I'll keep one every now and then and cook it up to see if I like it but it just does not taste good to me. 

I've had a ton of different fish prepared in different ways. Still can't stand it. Does anyone else feel the same or am I just crazy?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You're crazy!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

We all have different tastes.
I like most fish but not all.
There are days that nothing is better than fish.
Other days it just doesn't sound good.

I always love to catch them though!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't really care for fish too much. I had a friend show me a good way to prepare them that I like though. I used to try to season them all kinds of different ways but his take was to keep it simple. I'd bring some fresh trout or perch to work and he would fry them on an electric flat pan with a little bit of butter and sea salt. We would make a bunch of sticky rice (jasmine rice) in a rice cooker and have fish and rice. He would squeeze some limes onto a plate and grind some pepper into the lime juice. We'd sit at the table and pull off hot pieces of fish right off the flat pan, dip it into the lime juice and eat it. Best fish I've ever had. 

Ingredients: Fresh trout (gutted and skinned, no head or tail), butter, sea salt, limes, pepper, jasmine rice, soy sauce. Great way to eat perch fillets or shrimp as well. 

Sometimes we'd go all out and throw on cut up peppers, onions, steak, chicken, mushrooms, pork, venison, etc. It was our own tepanyaki steak house in the break room.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

dank80 said:


> I love fishing and try to go as much as I can. When I'm not fishing, I'm probably thinking about fishing . Most of you probably do the same. But I really HATE the taste of fish!!! I think it's a mental block I've developed over the years. I'll keep one every now and then and cook it up to see if I like it but it just does not taste good to me.
> 
> I've had a ton of different fish prepared in different ways. Still can't stand it. Does anyone else feel the same or am I just crazy?


+1000 im the exact same way....... I dont eat anything that lives in its own toilet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coach (Apr 23, 2009)

I am with you. I keep hoping to like it but just can't do it.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: I love fishing too...and usually enjoy eating fish as well. I have a harder time eating trout anymore though so I usually either release them or give them to my grandparents. When it comes to Salmon, Halibut, Catfish(caught from clean waters) I will easily gobble it down!  I still haven't tried Perch or Walleye but that is my goal this year!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

People give me grief all the time about all the time/money I spend fishing and that I don't even eat fish. I will take a fresh brook trout cooked on a fire by a high alpine lake or a koke they aren't bad. Personally I wish I could just hunt cows, they are slow, I can pull over anywhere and shoot one, and the meat is delicious.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> People give me grief all the time about all the time/money I spend fishing and that I don't even eat fish. I will take a fresh brook trout cooked on a fire by a high alpine lake or a koke they aren't bad. Personally I wish I could just hunt cows, they are slow, I can pull over anywhere and shoot one, and the meat is delicious.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

I really hate the taste and smell of fish so it makes it easy for me to be a C & R kinda guy!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fish are icky and slimy.....I wouldn't care to drink the water they live in... _/O 

Once in a great while Luckystrike cooks up some good trout, but he's not allowed to do that stuff in the house.... :|


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

We really like trout at our house. One of our favorite ways to cook it is sprinkle some lemon pepper on them and cook them up on a barbacue mmmmmmmmm.

When I was a kid my Grandfather would smoke a lot of trout in his smoker, they were really good that way as well.

Mark


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I had some smoked trout at Cabellas one time and it was really good!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

LOAH said:


> You're crazy!


+1000  throw one on the BBQ might loosen the taste buds


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

All I can say is you people that hate fish just keep releasing them and I will keep eating them :mrgreen:


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

The only way that I like to eat fish is to put them on a pine wood board and put both in the fire. Cook until it is ash then eat the ashes. (I don't like fish) -)O(-


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Each to there own, I am generally a C&R guy, but I like to smoke a few big ones in my smoker occasionally. I use hickory wood, gives them a flavor similar to ham, I take them to work & watch everybody fight over them. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

In my many harvests, I've come up with a bunch of ways to keep the trout interesting. I still love them roasted in the oven in a butter bath, wrapped in foil too.

Try seasoning the trout with Montreal Steak Seasoning. Unbelievably delicious. Better than lemon pepper, although I still use that sometimes as well.

Left-overs make great trout cakes (yes, I said trout cakes :lol: ) when mixed with Alfredo sauce, rolled in bread crumbs, and fried. My mother laughs in disgust every time I tell her about trout cakes.

Slap some seasoned trout on buttered toast with some shredded cheese over it. Mmmm.

Roll some up with some egg, bacon, potatoes, and cheese in a tortilla and it makes a good breakfast burrito.

If I were any good at filleting, I'd never get sick of just frying up fillets with some Montreal or lemon pepper. If none of that is available, we always have Kosher salt in our house and that's great.

(Looking at the shape *design* of trout, it seems only natural that, as a human, I'm supposed to use them as food. They're all meat! They're a perfect food.)


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

LOAH those ideas sound great I will have to try them out this weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

try cooking up some 12-14 inchers out of a high mountain stream, and don't let them sit for very long, cook them fresh. try this and i really do think you'll change your mind. it's lake fish that taste nasty.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

brandonlarson said:


> try cooking up some 12-14 inchers out of a high mountain stream, and don't let them sit for very long, cook them fresh. try this and i really do think you'll change your mind. it's lake fish that taste nasty.


+1 fresh fish right out of the stream is defreakinlicious


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that is the biggest key with trout, or any fish for that matter- fresh is always best. And when you remove the head, tail and skin, it really takes away the fishy taste. I don't mind the fishy taste so much, but I do prefer fish when its not fishy. 

Too often through my years of fishing I have just strung up my catch and let it dangle in the water. Sure, it keeps them somewhat decent, but I think getting them right onto ice and cleaned/filleted ASAP is the key to really good tasting fish. You can always put any number of seasonings on them in an attempt to cover up the fishy flavor, but I think the real key is to get them processed soon after catching them.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

All this talk is maken me hungry for a fish fry. O<< Makes for a good reason to go fishing this weekend --\O


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I had some fresh Crappie tonight.
Caught them in Willard earlier today.
Very tasty!


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

I like fish every once and awhile. But, cooking them in the high country after they have just been caught is a different story. Once went with a bunch of friends to a lake high in mountains in Wyoming. One of the friends had brought a salmon to cook to celibrate the occassion. For some reason we cooked some of those high lake trout brfore we had salmon. After we had eaten the trout, the group didn't want our friend to cook the salmon. They wanted more trout. Go figure.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont like eating fish either. I am a STONG believer that excessive harvest is bad for a fishery. I eat them sometimes though. Any fish with white meat is great if you dip the fillets in four, then egg wash, then bread crumbs and fry them in oil they are amazing. Perch, halibut, and walleye are awesome this way. The other fish I eat are brook trout caught in the high country. Wrap them in foil and cook them with butter, lemon slices and salt and pepper. Best tasting trout you will ever eat.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Catfish cut into into small 1.5 inch cubes lightly breaded and deep fried.


----------



## 1aDayValtrax (May 23, 2009)

Maybe the fish hate you too?


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

1aDayValtrax said:


> Maybe the fish hate you too?


They must. At least today they did. Got blown off the water at Strawberry after an hour on my tube and no fish. One small smallmouth at Deer Creek. Luckily I got a nice brown on the LP on the way home to avoid having a terrible morning fiishing.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

It only takes one bad experience to ruin your taste buds for fish. I remember when I was young I loved eating fish almost as much as I do now and then I had a bad dish one time and it ruined it for me for years. Then when I went on my honeymoon to Key West, FL I got reintroduced to the love of seafood! Umm, Umm, Umm! :mrgreen: 

I love eating all kinds of fish but my favorites are the pre-seasoned kind. Too bad the Great Salt Lake doesn't have any fish in it! :lol: I'll get my fix in July though - Atlantic flounder, speckled seatrout and blue crabs here I come!!! -O<- 

As far as the species we have swimming in our waters around Utah I've had some tasty walleye, rainbows and smallmouth bass. I've also had some disgusting walleye and brown trout before too. It's all about preparation and how long you let it cook for.

One of my favorite methods is to grill using a cedar plank board soaked in water for half a day. That will get the fishy taste out guaranteed.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

mmmmm Bass tacos are yummy. Cutts are the best if you marinate the fillets in sundried tomato salad dressing for a while then just throw them on the grill skin down for a couple minutes. Put a fork under them and lift a little, and when the flakes start to break apart. its done. 
Also try this. Next time you have a few fillets of rainbows. Boil, till meat turns white and flakey. The skin will peel right off. Mash in a bowl with a tiny bit of mayo to liking( like your mixing tuna with mayo). Chop some onion, celery, a pinch of garlic, a splash of lemon juice and a tad tabasco sauce. Mix it all up and eat with rits crackers. Boo yeah.....
Thug Life.
eat your fish while they are still the freshest. I try to eat a fish within a couple days of catching it. Never freeze them, Just refrigerate if you know your going to eat them soon. If you must freeze them, might as well practice catch and release. They will turn bland and lose alot of flavor


----------



## kickingback (Jun 5, 2009)

dank80, from your handle I'm guessing your around my age, 28(I could probably also deduce a few other things. 8) ).

If you are around my age, I think it's our generation. Most of the people I meet who hate the taste and smell of fish are around my age. Or they only like tuna fish (I don't care for fish in general). It kinda sucks doesnt it. I would just continue to try different fish and maybe you'll eventually find something you like or get a taste for it. Try sushi, it's much less fishy tasting than cooked fish (I think).


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I wonder how many of you that hate fish, like lobster? If you do, the next time you see monk fish on the menu try it! If that isn't the best fish you have ever had than something is wrong with you!


----------



## kickingback (Jun 5, 2009)

EmptyNet said:


> I wonder how many of you that hate fish, like lobster? If you do, the next time you see monk fish on the menu try it! If that isn't the best fish you have ever had than something is wrong with you!


I've had lobster and to me it does have a distinctly different taste than fish. You might want to give that a try dank. Or try some clams.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

There are only a few ways I will eat fish. One of my favorite ways to cook it is put some cajun seasoning on filletts and coat them with bread crumbs and then deep fry them. It is very tasty. My kids say that when I cook fish like that it turns into chicken.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

next time you guys catch a fish in utah try this first off when you catch the fish you wish to keep GILL IT by cuting the gills with a sharp knife then put it back in the water on the stringer and let it bleed out. Ive only seen 2 pepole in utah gill a fish if you remove the blood you remove most of the fishy taste then when the fish stops bleeding gut it and put it on ice. now when youre done fishing filet the fish and put it in a large ziplock bag then back on the ice ,when you get home get out a large mixing bowl and put in 2 cups dark brown sugar 1/2 cup of salt 1/3 cup soy sauce 2 tsp garlic powder 3 tsp black pepper and 1 cup cold water mix with a wisk until its well mixed then pour it in the bag with the filets then close the bag try to get most of the air out of the bag shake the bag till everything is coated then put it in the fridge overnite I leave it at least 15 hours the take it out of the fridge and rinse each filet of with water then rinse it again put the filet on a smoker rack and lightly sprinkel fresh ground peper on them smoke them for 40 min I use miskeet wood then brush with maplesurup and smoke for 15 more min let cool and eat. works good on salmon halibut trout sturgen and even wipers.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That sounds really good. I have been looking for a smoked fish recipe. I still have some halibut from alaska. What does it taste like smoked?


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> That sounds really good. I have been looking for a smoked fish recipe. I still have some halibut from alaska. What does it taste like smoked?


tastes sweet if you have salmon and halibut cut it into small chunks and mix it with alfreado and serve over noodles you wont be disapointed


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Love fish. 

Fresh brookies over a camp fire? Dang, that's good right there..

Halibut we caught in Alaska was down right delectable!

Catfish beer battered and fried will flat out set your tastebuds free.

Dont care for sushi too much. I like my fish cooked juuuuuust right.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Pig-out Perch Chowder is awesome! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

swordfish fajitas. i am from dallas texas ( go cowboys ) there was a restraunt down there that my friend turned me on to and that was the fullest i have ever been. it came with a side of melted butter of sorts and the cubes of swordfish wow that was good texas style. cool thread i like the one who claims thug life funny.


----------

